# New tools for the spring.



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I hate to do this to everyone but....... What are some of the new gadgets you guys are gonna have for the spring.

I hope to add another 100 windsocks to the spread. I would have 500 then (half way to my goal). I may get some floaters and rig them on on one line to make setup and pickup easier. If I can con 4 or 5 of the guys I hunt with to each buy two dozen floaters then I will buy some. We could put together a pretty good floater spread in no time flat.

I'm gonna get rid of all of my shells and flyers and stuff like that. I like how these items work but I need to simplify more to make hunting a little easier. It got out of control a few times last spring with all the stuff we had. I'm sure some of you remember.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We should talk about the spots we found to set up in for the majority of the spring. That way we can leave the decoys out as long as there's always guys using them (and the one spot I have in mind will be impossible to get out and steal, I think we've talked about that personally). To put out the big numbers it's a headache to setup/take down everyday in the spring...gotta look for the longer term.

My .02


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well between painting shells (if they don't sell) and buying windsocks, calls, and whatever else I have the cash to buy I will have to say my whole spread will be pretty much new. Not to mention the fact I have never hunted for snows. My goal is to at least get one snow to land in the kill zone!

On a side note for people that buy from Jim Jones and watch his videos his dog Ruby died. Always hard to loose a dog!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

If any of you guys have full body snow decoys,the dynamic decoy bases I have would most likely work well for the snows.Chris,what did you think of the CD I have?Would the lohman CD be better?


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

have any of you guys seen or used the new decoy dancers for the bigfoots? They are somewhat afforable at around 14 a peice.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

God Damit JED!! you are going to get me started on this again!! I better buy ALOT OF paint!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Oh yeah Hustad I think we found the spot last year. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

I would like to get about 10 doz of these.http://www.higdondecoys.com/detail.asp?Product_ID=70455


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

Does anyone have any experience with the Higdon decoys? I looked at them earlier this year, but I haven't found them at any of the local stores. Are they a mail order only company?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Dean,
I think those would also be a very good decoy for snows. Very realistice and the movement is also very good. It would be expensive to get a big spread however.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I hunted over mallard's stackable about a month ago, and it was the first time I'd ever seen them in action up close. I gotta say I'm impressed. I like the painting detail of the blues in the pic.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Are any of you guys any good at electronics? I'm going to make the super CD system this winter and I'm going to need some help. I want something that will make your ears bleed if you don't have plugs in. I was listening to live snows this fall and they are so loud. My Johnny Stewart doesn't even compare to the real thing so I think something new is in order.


----------

